# (non risolta ma accettata) Qtwenkit testing

## darkfor.con

Salve, io ho cercato di aggiornarmi in testing solo l'ambiente grafico, perché ho già avuto esperienze con altre distro del plasma 5.13 ed era abbastanza stabile e più leggera della versioni precedenti. Inizialmente ho avuto problemi di conflitti ma quelle li avevo risolti cancellando i pacchetti che andavano in conflitto e reinstallandoli già aggiornati (~and64) ma quando ho mandato il comando di aggiornamento e arrivava al pacchetto Qtwebkit ci voleva moltissimo tempo. Il primo tentativo sono riuscito a portare pazienza e essere uscito di casa ma quando ero ritornato mi diceva di aver finito l'aggiornamento ma non vedevo niente di diverso e quindi per curiosità ho rimandato il comando "emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world" e tutte la versione erano quelle stable (5.12.5) , quindi in pratica non mi ha aggiornato niente e l'ho rimandato l'aggiornamento ma ancora Qtwebkit. Il primo tentativo l'ho fatto con l'ambiente grafico, ma questa volta ho voluto provare senza ambiente grafico per renderlo più leggero essendo che il pacchetto Qtwebkit mi stressasse tanto la CPU e la Ram ma l'ho lasciato tutta la notte ma non aveva ancora finito e alla fine ho riportato tutto alla versione stable. Posso capire che il pacchetto Qtwebkit sarà un pacchetto grosso e ci vuole il suo tempo ma, così tanto di non bastare una notte intera? ci sono soluzioni per metterci meno tempo e risolvere questi problemi?Last edited by darkfor.con on Fri Sep 07, 2018 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

dev-qt/qtwebkit e' uno di quei pacchetti pesanti sul mio Intel i7-4930K@3.40GHz a 6 core i tempi sono questi

```
     Thu Jun  1 10:04:40 2017 >>> dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1

       merge time: 12 minutes and 42 seconds.

     Thu Jun  1 10:13:46 2017 >>> dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7

       merge time: 8 minutes and 13 seconds.

     Mon Sep  4 10:50:54 2017 >>> dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7

       merge time: 14 minutes and 54 seconds.

     Tue Feb  6 10:44:45 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1

       merge time: 14 minutes and 1 second.

     Mon Jul 16 18:31:18 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120

       merge time: 30 minutes and 53 seconds.
```

Prova a postare il tuo emerge --info per capire se i tempi che hai dato possono essere corretti

EDIT: stanno preparando plasma-5.13.5 per la stabilizzazione

----------

## darkfor.con

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.40 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.14.65-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-4.14.65-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4440_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vedo che hai solo 4GB di ram e questo potrebbe essere un motivo della lentezza.

Se hai possibilita' di aumentare la ram aggiungerei qualcosina se no prova anche a diminuire MAKEOPTS="-j5", questo perche' penso che con -j5 ti riempie tutta la ram e poi inizia a swappare.

----------

## darkfor.con

 *Quote:*   

> Vedo che hai solo 4GB di ram e questo potrebbe essere un motivo della lentezza.
> 
> Se hai possibilita' di aumentare la ram aggiungerei qualcosina se no prova anche a diminuire MAKEOPTS="-j5", questo perche' penso che con -j5 ti riempie tutta la ram e poi inizia a swappare.

 

grazie dell'informazione. Io ho messo i MAKEOPTS="-j5 perché avevo letto che era una questione dei core della CPU e metterne uno in più ma adesso lo cambio, grazie ancora   :Very Happy: Last edited by darkfor.con on Wed Sep 05, 2018 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkfor.con wrote:*   

> grazie dell'informazione. Io ho messo i MAKEOPTS="-j5 perché avevo letto che era una questione dei core della CPU e metterne uno in più ma adesso lo cambio, grazie ancora   

 

Che non e' sbagliato e solitamente funziona, anzi il tuo ha 4 core e 4 thread e potresti mettere anche -j9, ma aumentare questo valore fa aumentare anche il consumo di ram.

Poi magari non risolvi piu' di tanto neanche diminuendo il valore, dovresti fare qualche prova

----------

## darkfor.con

 *Quote:*   

> Che non e' sbagliato e solitamente funziona, anzi il tuo ha 4 core e 4 thread e potresti mettere anche -j9, ma aumentare questo valore fa aumentare anche il consumo di ram.
> 
> Poi magari non risolvi piu' di tanto neanche diminuendo il valore, dovresti fare qualche prova

 

OK   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkfor.con

Scusate, mi ero confuso con i pacchetti. Il pacchetto non era il qtwebkit ma qtwebengine. Adesso sto faccendo l'aggiornamento ma sul qtwebengine sta andando avanti della 15

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkfor.con wrote:*   

> Scusate, mi ero confuso con i pacchetti. Il pacchetto non era il qtwebkit ma qtwebengine. Adesso sto faccendo l'aggiornamento ma sul qtwebengine sta andando avanti della 15

 

Ok altro discorso qtwebengine e' ancora piu' pesante di qtwebkit perche' si porta dietro il codice di chromium

----------

## darkfor.con

 *Quote:*   

> Ok altro discorso qtwebengine e' ancora piu' pesante di qtwebkit perche' si porta dietro il codice di chromium

 

Noto essendo che c'è codici di chromium di pertutto, ma è proprio necessario con plasma 5.13? Io quando avevo installato la versione stable di plasma mi aveva installato qtwebkit dei requisiti ma adesso mi chiede qtwebengine ma io che non uso ne chomium nemmeno chrome ma uso firefox, è proprio necessario? Come posso evitarla?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkfor.con wrote:*   

> Noto essendo che c'è codici di chromium di pertutto, ma è proprio necessario con plasma 5.13? Io quando avevo installato la versione stable di plasma mi aveva installato qtwebkit dei requisiti ma adesso mi chiede qtwebengine ma io che non uso ne chomium nemmeno chrome ma uso firefox, è proprio necessario? Come posso evitarla?

 

Dovresti vedere che pacchetti lo richiedono e lo puoi fare con il comando equery d qtwebengine, se non hai equery installa app-portage/gentoolkit (posta pure il risultato del comando).

Comunque sono componenti kde che lo usano, principalmente per renderizzare codice html/js, indipendentemente se tu usi firefox o altro; uno di quelli che ne fa uso per esempio e' kmail

----------

## darkfor.con

Io sono riuscito ad installare qtwebengine all'una di nottei ma ho avuto altri problemi, cioè che quando è arrivato alla breeze mi falliva in continuazione la compilazione ma ho fatto la mossa azzardata di pensare di provare a cancellare la versione stabile e installare quella testang direttamente ma pure con una installazione diretta mi fallava la compilazione. Alla fine mi ero rotto e volevo portare tutto alla versione stable ma pure per questo con la versione stable di breeze mi falliva continuamente. Ho provato di tutto ma niente da fare... quindi ho dovuto rifare una installazione pulita che mi sono dedicato ieri ma adesso sto più attento di fare messe azzardate, perché io ho fatto sempre esperimenti con varie distro ma un conto è di fare qualcosa che poi fallisce con una distro che nel caso di un'oretta fai una installazione pulita, ma un'altro conto di una distro che ci metti ore ad reinstallarla. Io Gentoo me la tengo e penso che sarà la mia distro definitiva perché mi affascina e mi piace come funziona ma ci stò più attento di non sprecare ore, quindi mi tango la stable tanto non volevo tutto il sistema gentoo in testing ma solo l'ambiente grafico (per già esperienze con Debian testing) ma forse questo non è del tutto possibile ma tanto tra non molto ci sarà la plasma 5.13 in stable, quindi la aspetto! Ma mamma mia! ma la versione testing è proprio instabile... quando ho reinstallato KDE avevo dato per la plasma-meta ma mi chiedeva un openssl in testing (~amd64) e glie l'ho data ma da un certo punto di un pacchetto mi falliva la compilazione e all'inizio non capivo il motivo ma poi osservando bene mi sono accorto che mi segnalava qualcosa per gli ssl e quindi ho capito che era openssl,, ho risolto, prima ho installato manualmente gran parte pacchetti in lista per saltare quello che mi falliva, poi cancellando la versione testing di openssl, eliminandola pure su package.accept_keywords, poi installare solo la versione desktop di plasma (che in lista c'era pure a versione stable di openssl) e poi installare la meta per i pacchetti mancanti e non mi chiedeva più la versione testing di openssl e non c'era più quel pacchetto che mi fallava. Ma il testing di Gentoo è proprio un fallimento assicurato..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkfor.con wrote:*   

> Ma mamma mia! ma la versione testing è proprio instabile... quando ho reinstallato KDE avevo dato per la plasma-meta ma mi chiedeva un openssl in testing (~amd64) e glie l'ho data ma da un certo punto di un pacchetto mi falliva 

 

No funziona benone sul mio sistema stabile con qt-5.11 e plasma-5.13.

----------

